# BIAB Double IPA, first time



## HopAssault (29/1/16)

Gday, looking to do a double IPA in the near future, i'm BIABing in a 50L pot doing 23L batches, usually using about 5-6.5kg of grain in total. That is about as much as the pot can take when mashing so i'm thinking about subbing some of the grain bill for dextrose or maybe a tin of extra light goo..
Here's the entire recipe from beersmith:

Lupulin Madness - Double IPA (22 A)
Type: All Grain
Batch Size: 23.00 l
Boil Size: 33.27 l
Boil Time: 60 min
End of Boil Vol: 27.90 l
Final Bottling Vol: 21.30 l
Fermentation: Ale, Two Stage
Date: 19 Jan 2016
Brewer: Jared
Asst Brewer:
Equipment: Pot (13 Gal/50 L) - BIAB
Efficiency: 65.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 78.0 %
Taste Rating: 30.0
Taste Notes:
Ingredients
*Amt* *Name * *Type * *#* *%/IBU*
7.00 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 1 -
4.00 g Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 2 - 
6.45 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.9 EBC) Grain 3 80.0 %
0.41 kg Carapils (Briess) (3.0 EBC) Grain 4 5.0 %
0.41 kg Victory Malt (49.3 EBC) Grain 5 5.0 % 0.80 kg Dextrose (Briess) (2.0 EBC) Sugar 6 9.9 %
1.00 Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins) Fining 7 -
30.00 g Mosaic (HBC 369) [12.25 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 8 15.4 IBUs
30.00 g Simcoe [13.00 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 9 16.3 IBUs
30.00 g Mosaic (HBC 369) [12.25 %] - Boil 5.0 min Hop 10 6.2 IBUs
30.00 g Simcoe [13.00 %] - Boil 5.0 min Hop 11 6.6 IBUs
50.00 g Cascade [6.00 %] - Steep/Whirlpool 20.0 min Hop 12 7.0 IBUs
50.00 g Mosaic [12.25 %] - Steep/Whirlpool 20.0 min Hop 13 15.7 IBUs
50.00 g Simcoe [13.00 %] - Steep/Whirlpool 20.0 min Hop 14 16.6 IBUs
1.0 pkg Vermont Ale (Conan) (The Yeast Bay #) Yeast 15 -
60.00 g Cascade [6.00 %] - Dry Hop 5.0 Days Hop 16 0.0 IBUs
60.00 g Mosaic (HBC 369) [12.25 %] - Dry Hop 5.0 Days Hop 17 0.0 IBUs 
60.00 g Simcoe [13.00 %] - Dry Hop 5.0 Days Hop  18 0.0 IBUs


Gravity, Alcohol Content and Color
Est Original Gravity: 1.077 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.009 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 9.1 %
Bitterness: 83.7 IBUs
Est Color: 13.9 EBC
Measured Original Gravity: 1.073 SG
Measured Final Gravity: 1.010 SG
Actual Alcohol by Vol: 8.3 %
Calories: 692.6 kcal/l

Mash Profile
Mash Name: BIAB, Medium Body
Sparge Water: 0.00 l
Sparge Temperature: 75.6 C
Adjust Temp for Equipment: TRUE
Total Grain Weight: 8.06 kg
Grain Temperature: 22.2 C
Tun Temperature: 22.2 C
Mash PH: 5.40

Mash Steps
*Name* *Description* *Step Temperature* *Step Time*
Saccharification Add 37.71 l of water at 69.1 C 65.5 C 75 min 
Mash Out Heat to 75.6 C over 7 min 75.6 C 10 min


So i've got a couple of questions.
1. How does this look overall for anyone who's done a DIPA?
2. Will using 10% dextrose give the bright beer a thin body? Or will the carapils make up for it. 

Cheers fellas.


----------



## Topher (29/1/16)

Hi, your recipe is hard to read but from what i ca gather it looks super silmilar to what im trying (pliney style) tomorrow. 

Mine is the same ratios but with 5.5kg base plus dextrin and caramel 40. Its gonna be a bitch to stir......I use a 30l urn and sparge a bit. 

have done pale ales before with up to 10% dex and they turn out fine. 

I smash the crap out of my keg hopping for a hoppy beer. Seems to add body....or maybe it just makes me feel nice.


----------



## SBOB (29/1/16)

alternatively, you could try the mashing technique discussed on this weeks brewstrong podcast where 'double mashing' allowed essentially doing two mashes in the same initial mash water produced a wort with (close enough to, minus a small amount of efficiency loss) the sum of the two mash gravities.

While it takes 2x mash time, it does mean you can both stick to all grain and end up reaching higher SG's in small vessels


----------



## HopAssault (29/1/16)

Topher said:


> Hi, your recipe is hard to read but from what i ca gather it looks super silmilar to what im trying (pliney style) tomorrow.
> 
> Mine is the same ratios but with 5.5kg base plus dextrin and caramel 40. Its gonna be a bitch to stir......I use a 30l urn and sparge a bit.
> 
> ...


Yeah i've fixed it. Should've known it wouldnt have copied right from beersmith. Should be a tad better now. 

Im also thinking of saving about 7L to do a mini sparge in order to up my efficiency, not 100% sure though. 

Thanks for the info mate. If I had a kegging set up i'd be going nuts keg hopping too, gotta stick to bottling in the mean time, hence the massive dry hop additons.


----------



## HopAssault (29/1/16)

SBOB said:


> alternatively, you could try the mashing technique discussed on this weeks brewstrong podcast where 'double mashing' allowed essentially doing two mashes in the same initial mash water produced a wort with (close enough to, minus a small amount of efficiency loss) the sum of the two mash gravities.
> 
> While it takes 2x mash time, it does mean you can both stick to all grain and end up reaching higher SG's in small vessels


Nice, i'll look into that, sounds interesting, cheers mate.


----------



## Dan Pratt (30/1/16)

The 10% dextrose will be fine, I usually add that towards the end of the boil by mixing it with 2-3lts of wort from the kettle or just throw it in and stir.

I'm not sure why your adding chloride, it's more used for bring the malt forward so I'd leave that out and increase the gypsum to 10g.

The double mash is and option or just reduce your final volume to 19lts.

Don't forget to calculate the losses of wort to the huge amount of hops added late, calculate 12mls of wort per gram of hops. 

You seem to have forgotten the bittering charge. Yes late hopped ales are good, but a double IPA at 8% + needs a solid bittering. Don't be shy with the bitterness, the abv will balance it out. Look to use something like warrior, Columbus or chinook at 90mins to 60-100 Ibu, other wise it will just be a hop soup when it's served. 

Hopefully you can use some of these tips.


----------



## Phoney (30/1/16)

Ive had up to 9kg of grain in my 40L urn. No problem. Just reserve 6L or so of strike water, at the end of the mash heat it up on the stove to mashout temp, drop the bag in a laundry bucket, pour it over, raise the bag again and tip the weaker wort into the kettle. Your efficiency will take a bit of a hit, but thats not unique to biab with a big grain bill. 

5% table sugar in your recipe is good to dry it out a bit too.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (30/1/16)

Other option is to make a bucket in bucket ghetto lauter, I got an RIS and I IPA out in the same batch.


----------



## Adr_0 (30/1/16)

I was going to say, what is your assumed efficiency, and what are efficiencies you've had with batches in the 1045-1055 OG range? Efficiency will take a hit, and if you are short on sparging (not enough liquid, not hot enough) the drop will be a lot... Maybe have 0.5kg of light DME handy.


----------



## HopAssault (23/3/16)

So I ended up brewing this up Wednesday last week, made a few changes to the grain and hop bill. Ended up using warrior as a FWH to get it up to 50 IBU, then the rest of the biterring from late hopping. Theoretical IBU was 100. |
Malt bill was as follows: 
2.5kg MO 
2.5kg Pale
1kg Wheat (not sure why I added so much..) 
0.35kg Victory
0.30kg Munich I 
0.13kg Acid Malt (pH adjustments) 
0.55kg dex into boil 
Only got 61% measured efficiency on this one, i was down 4 points at SG (1.072), so not too bad.

It's now been in the fermenter for 7 days at 20 inside a fridge. The anticipated OG was 1.008 but its only down to 1.018?

I used the funktown pale from the yeast bay, which apparently has great attenuation from the sacch trois yeast so Im a little unsure if the fermentation is stuck? or perhaps my 2L stepped yeast starter wasn't enough?

So what are my options? Should I try adding some dex to the fermenter to restart fermentation, or pitch some new yeast perhaps? Cheers


----------



## Dan Pratt (23/3/16)

The first thing to do is ramp up the temp to 22c and that will wake up the yeast. With a 2lt starter it should of been enough, if you didn't add pure O2 at that OG then the yeast may be struggling to stay fit enough to finish the job, the increased temp will decide that.

One thing that come to mind is your mash temp ?


----------



## HopAssault (23/3/16)

Alright I just ramped it up then. I'll take another gravity ready tomorrow to check. 
I didnt use o2 as i dont have a kit for it, but it did get a whole lot of manual aeration going into the fermenter, then a decent shake. 

Notes from the brew day: 

Mash volume was 33L
Mash in at 68ish. FLuctuated for 15 mins, stabilised at 66 degs. 
Vaulauf at 30 mins - temp 65.5 degs
Vaulauf at 60 mins - temp 68 degs (heater turned on unintentionaly)
Mash out at 73 degs
Sparged with 3.5L of 75 deg water for 10 mins
Preboil volume - 33-35L roughly
Preboil gravity - 1.048 (overshot by 2pts)
Preboil eff. - 65% going into boil


----------



## Dan Pratt (23/3/16)

with the increased temp just wait 2 more days and take a reading.

What did you measure the Gravity with hydro or refractometer?

p.s Really glad you went with a Bittering charge to 50ibu and used warrior, perfect for a Double IPA


----------



## HopAssault (23/3/16)

Yeah will do. 

Im just using a hydro at the moment, though I think i'll be buying a refractometer very soon. Taking preboil and sg readings are getting tiresome sticking the bloody thing in the freezer all the time. Not to mentioned I partialy melted the hydro tube taking a reading :blink:

Yep, took your advice, overlooked my recipe and realised it definitely needed a half decent bittering charge. In hindsight I think I went a little light on though. Next time I brew this i'll be bittering to about 70 IBU i think.


----------

